# Flat pedalboard?



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

I’m looking for a flat pedalboard that comes with or is integrated into a road case of some sort.

I’m not above building my own board, but I’d rather not make the case for it. I think Axe in Edmonton used to make cases, but I’m not sure if they still do under L&M?

I’m tired of angled boards like Pedaltrain.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Pedaltrain is barely angled but I get it! Preference.

Someone is almost always selling a board in the local classifieds. I would check there first.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I think @CMCRAWFORD had a flat board made a year or two back, he may have some insight.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Roadrage used to offer flatboards with tops before, they must've stopped a while ago. 

I found this, a Canadian outfit that makes flat boards, but I don't see any available with a top or case.
There are covereed options though and custom orders. No experience with them.
Maybe the flatboard and look for a corresponding roadcase?

https://www.maplerockpedalboards.ca/pedalboards-s/164.htm


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The advantage of angled, or its cousin - two tiered, depends on how big and how busy your pedalboard is going to be. If it's a simple board with 6-8 smaller pedals and any taller ones can be feasibly placed in a second row where they might be easy to reach, then flat should not pose any problem. And if everything is routed to a loop selector in the front, it shouldn't be a problem either. The problem arises when everything is the same height and there is a risk of stepping on something you didn't want while reaching for the back row. Under those circumstances, an angled board makes the back row an easier target.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Day-um.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Someone locally makes this:










It is available in various sizes and tolex options.

Flatboard with lid - unholy


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

You could do something with this.
18 in. Aluminum Storage Case | Princess Auto









I think a gun case would be perfect.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

mhammer said:


> The advantage of angled, or its cousin - two tiered, depends on how big and how busy your pedalboard is going to be. If it's a simple board with 6-8 smaller pedals and any taller ones can be feasibly placed in a second row where they might be easy to reach, then flat should not pose any problem. And if everything is routed to a loop selector in the front, it shouldn't be a problem either. The problem arises when everything is the same height and there is a risk of stepping on something you didn't want while reaching for the back row. Under those circumstances, an angled board makes the back row an easier target.


Mine’s pretty straight forward. Mostly I’m sick of the wah pedal being on an angle.













Hammerhands said:


> I think a gun case would be perfect.


Hmmm... I have a Cabelas near me.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

Boogieman said:


> Someone locally makes this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something like that would be cool.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

+1 for Maple Rock out of Acton, Ontario. They made me a custom size flat to fit in my old Pedalboard case. I’m sure they can make the case too.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Stagemaster - Long & McQuade Musical Instruments



Sent from my LM-Q710.FGN using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've still got one of these Mojo Gear Little Wings kicking around here somewhere. They predate the PedalTrain stuff and were great for tucking in front of a mic.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

I had a flat pedalboard and case made by Maple Rock. I asked for a custom size and there were no issues with having that done (for either the board or the case). They'll do integrated board too if you want one. I'm happy with mine. I still need to cut all the power wires for it (it's a bit of a mess right now). I'm not gigging at the moment, so there's no real rush. My little Pedaltrain covers most of my needs, so the Maple Rock is more for the moments when I want to stretch out a bit.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

if you can find a case you like, build your own board. this is a project with supplies purchased entirely at home depot. a chunk of baltic birch plywood painted black, some aluminum, some handles and feets. I still use it


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

vadsy said:


> if you can find a case you like, build your own board. this is a project with supplies purchased entirely at home depot. a chunk of baltic birch plywood painted black, some aluminum, some handles and feets. I still use it


Yep. Though I usually go for a cool vintage suitcase or other used garage sale find. Recently got a fat suitcase sized ata case ( looks like was used for camera gear) for $10. If not for the rounded corners it’d hold a pedaltrain jr. Suitcases are cool cuz they usually have an inside lid pocket that’s perfect for cables.

My one tip is to grab a scrap of webbing ( seatbelt, backpack strap etc) and make a pull tab so its easier to pull it out the case. Those handles are pretty cool tho. 

Re what @mhammer said - to me the main advantage of angled boards is the ability to get a power supply underneath and therefore maximise usable board space while minimising overall size.



davetcan said:


> I've still got one of these Mojo Gear Little Wings kicking around here somewhere. They predate the PedalTrain stuff and were great for tucking in front of a mic.


Thats the idea behind the last board I made for myself. I went further to make 2 1 row halves that then folded together on breakaway hinges to make a box a bit smaller than a Marshall head. Put 1 half on either side of a mic stand. I power it off a Cioks, bolted vertically to the side of one half ( each half has 1 side and a back so they make a box together). I have a second Cioks that I will be connecting to the first ( using the Cioks Link feature) to make setup/teardown easier ( 1 short cable vs a handful of 9v wires).


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Yep. Though I usually go for a cool vintage suitcase or other used garage sale find. Recently got a fat suitcase sized ata case ( looks like was used for camera gear) for $10. If not for the rounded corners it’d hold a pedaltrain jr. Suitcases are cool cuz they usually have an inside lid pocket that’s perfect for cables.
> 
> My one tip is to grab a scrap of webbing ( seatbelt, backpack strap etc) and make a pull tab so its easier to pull it out the case. Those handles are pretty cool tho.
> 
> Re what @mhammer said - to me the main advantage of angled boards is the ability to get a power supply underneath and therefore maximise usable board space while minimising overall size.


funny enough I have a suitcase board on the go, vintage looking that I've put an angled board into, and lost interest because I downsized. I'll finish it and sell it to a hipster. As for the power supply, I think a couple of standoffs and a shelf is totally doable or just simple stacking is solution that negates the old fashioned pedal train design


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Both vadsy and Granny make valid points about the need and method of getting the power supply out of the way without impeding access to the pedals it's powering.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

Battery powered with optional One Spot & daisy chain.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

_Azrael said:


> Battery powered with optional One Spot & daisy chain.


Are you going to unplug all the pedals after each use? If you dont, all your batteries will be dead the next time you go to use it.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

Budda said:


> Are you going to unplug all the pedals after each use? If you dont, all your batteries will be dead the next time you go to use it.


It’s part of the reason for the gap between them. 

At home I mostly run them off the one spot. At gigs it depends on how hard I need to search for an outlet.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

_Azrael said:


> It’s part of the reason for the gap between them.
> 
> At home I mostly run them off the one spot. At gigs it depends on how hard I need to search for an outlet.


Bring an extension cord and power bar and never hunt again


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

Budda said:


> Bring an extension cord and power bar and never hunt again


That’s kind of the point. With batteries I don’t need an extension cord.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I own this one. it's super convenient. the bag itself is the board. you just flip back the top and voila. it's pretty sweet. and it's cheap. like $60.
Road Runner Pedal Board All-In-1 Gig Bag


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

_Azrael said:


> It’s part of the reason for the gap between them.
> 
> At home I mostly run them off the one spot. At gigs it depends on how hard I need to search for an outlet.


Pass on the One Spot and use the money to get a Volto. It would power a small pedalboard for many, many hours with all the advantages of a single removable battery (no disconnecting wires, etc.). Makes for quick set and strike. It's also as clean or cleaner than any rectified power supplies - batteries act like huge filtering caps with 0% ripple.

There's probably cheaper Chinese versions but I've got a few years out of my Volto with no obvious change in storage capacity. I use it for a few weekends and then give it 1 good overnight charge. Good for another few weeks.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> Pass on the One Spot and use the money to get a Volto. It would power a small pedalboard for many, many hours with all the advantages of a single removable battery (no disconnecting wires, etc.). Makes for quick set and strike. It's also as clean or cleaner than any rectified power supplies - batteries act like huge filtering caps with 0% ripple.
> 
> There's probably cheaper Chinese versions but I've got a few years out of my Volto with no obvious change in storage capacity. I use it for a few weekends and then give it 1 good overnight charge. Good for another few weeks.


I’ve been thinking about one for a few years.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I went with an SKB PS8 and shopped for a separate case. This one fit perfectly with just enough room for the outlet bar. Don't know if they still have the same one but Rondo Music is a good place to start and they're cheap.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

@_Azrael here is the case to get you started

Anvil case - briefcase style | Other | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

Wound up going a different route.

(As a musician I reserve the right to be flakey...)

((Side note - This thing is f*cking awesome))


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I've had my pedaltrain case for at least 15 years and is perfect for that. It does have two rubber stoppers that angle it a bit bit they're just there to prevent slippage. Could always remove them and add lower profile rubber for slippage or not. 

Proper road case materials. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------

